

SF: Project mirroring policies will be revisited, existing mirrors removed - Xylemon
https://sourceforge.net/blog/project-mirroring-policies-will-be-revisited-with-our-community-panel-existing-mirrors-removed/

======
runin2k1
Before:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150610024615/http://sourceforg...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150610024615/http://sourceforge.net/mirror/projects/All/)

After:
[http://sourceforge.net/mirror/projects/All/](http://sourceforge.net/mirror/projects/All/)

~~~
Xylemon
Doesn't seem to me that all of them removed...

------
rip747
too late. i will never trust or download a thing on sourceforge ever again.
sourceforge is dead and good riddens.

love how they called what they were doing a "test", that is so blatantly a lie
its almost comical. The plain truth is that they are in a mist of a HUGE PR
blowout and trying to back track before all their advertisers jump ship.

